# Hello



## FastNOC (Sep 14, 2008)

I found this forum while reading a different cat forum 

Thought i'd stop in and say hi!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Those kittens are soo cute!
:kittyball


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome. It's wonderful that you are fostering this family! I hope you'll keep us posted.  Mother and kittens are lovely.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey thanks for the replies! and the comments about the kittens.

You know, I've spent my whole life thinking it'd be nice to do something for the community. Somehow give back. But the whole life of thinking about it is nothing compared to the 1 week of actually doing it.

I had no idea it would be this satisfying to see that something you're taking care of is healthy because of it.

The poor mom, she was in a fight or something. her right nostril is collapsed and her nose is now kind of crooked. She wheezes through it sometimes. and she was SO skinny.

So it feels good to know you're providing peace for an animal that never did anything to hurt anyone.


----------



## Supermunchie (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 14, 2008)

WEll thank you very much!


----------



## Supermunchie (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha! No problem!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorable kittens & momma, good luck with them!


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey thank you. Sorry for the delay before the response.

It's fun just reading this forum and seeing all the things people say. I love cats and since my divorce they've been the best family ever.

I think i'll really enjoy posting here.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome! Your little foster fam is lovely! The world needs more guys like you!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

FastNOC said:


> I found this forum while reading a different cat forum
> 
> Thought i'd stop in and say hi!


Hi and welcome!!


----------

